# coding for Home Visit of orthopedic  doctor



## Stott (Jun 21, 2010)

I have never encountered the doctor visiting a patient in the home. There are CPT codes but I do not know how to indicate the place of service. Please help


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 21, 2010)

POS *12*=Home: Location, other than a hospital or other facility, where the patient receives care in a private residence.

Open the link under "downloads"

https://www.cms.gov/PlaceofServiceCodes/03_POSDatabase.asp#TopOfPage


----------

